# Intro



## logan (Nov 18, 2013)

Hello,
I've joined the Fancy Mice Breeders forum in order to try to find some pet mice. I'm living near Exeter and finding it really hard to locate any baby mice for sale from breeders! I don't want to go to pet shops for reasons of health and welfare of the mice.


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Hi logan, welcome to the forum. Hopefully you will be able to find out all the information you need to know and some mice here too  Have a good read around all the sections and a wanted post won't do any harm either


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

